# Charge port lock stuck (frozen)



## osovega40

Got home today and tried to plug in the car and the lock pin is stuck in the up position with a blue flashing light. 

There is also a continuos clicking as if it’s trying to unlock it but can’t. 

Spoke to service on the phone and they said it may have to do with the temp (currently sitting at -9C) and that I would have to go to the Service Center.

Anyone else having the same issue?. 

Can anyone offer any suggestions to fix?.


----------



## jdcollins5

There is a manual release cable in the trunk, right behind the charge port door. You could try pulling this cable to see if it will unlock.

Check your Owner’s Manual for details.


----------



## osovega40

Thanks. Tried that. No joy.


----------



## jabe

just tried to plug in model 3 but the "lock" is engaged so plug won't go in..the flap opens just can't insert charger .. i tried the "inside trunk release" but no luck. hate to call tesla help and sit on hold ..is there a way to get the unlock mechanism to release so i can charge?
cheers
jb


----------



## JasonF

The car might believe it's plugged in already for some reason. Look at the Charging section of your app or the charging screen inside the car, and make sure to "Unlock Charge Port". Leave the driver's door open while you plug the cord in. If it behaves badly consistently, you might have to have it serviced.

EDIT: I just realized two people from Canada are posting about this same issue on the same day, which implies there's a simple fix somewhere. What's the current temperature where your car charges, and has it been snowing or raining?


----------



## JasonF

Open the driver's door, leave it open, and then try to "Unlock charge port" from the screen. If that doesn't work, try the button on the charging cable. If none of those work, you probably have a mechanical failure and need service.

EDIT: I just realized two people from Canada are posting about this same issue on the same day, which implies there's a simple fix somewhere. What's the current temperature where your car charges, and has it been snowing or raining?


----------



## jabe

COLD today..but no rain or snow..about freezing yesterday...going to try a couple of things this morning...
thanks for suggestions..will post my solution if i find one...being in Oakville Wife is dropping by service center this morning for advice if not solved
jb
hold time was over an hour on tesla help line so i hung up


----------



## JasonF

Experimental fix: Run a large (so it will retain heat better) dry towel through the dryer on high until it’s really hot. Hold it against the opened charge port until it’s slightly warm to the touch, and then try to unlock the charge port again. If you have one of those microwaveable heat packs that would be even better.

This is based on the assumption that somehow water got in and is jamming the mechanism - but will only work if that water is at the top, not if it’s trapped in the middle somewhere. The towel because you don’t want to pour even more water in to un-stick it.


----------



## jabe

i was thinking hair drier may un stick it..but question is.. why did it end up in locked position in 1st place? it seemed to randomly lock..the display screen shows it is unlocked..odd situation...glad we still had 200 km of range left..enough for today but not tomorrow...


----------



## tencate

There's a thread elsewhere on Cold Weather issues where the locking mechanism freezes somehow. Tech Talk, Teslas in Cold Weather. Also see Cold Weather Home Charging in that part of the Forum. *Mods*? This charge port lock freezing seems to be a pretty widely reported issue now, perhaps a special place for all of them? A sticky in this part of the Forum maybe?


----------



## osovega40

I took the car in for service this morning...will let you all know what they say.

I did find this on another thread..

"With the sudden onset of cold weather, my charger cable got stuck. I was eventually able to release it using the manual release cable in the trunk. The problem recurred the next day so I called mobile service and the technician came very quickly. The final diagnosis was a faulty solenoid (the one that controls the charge port lock) that was not properly sealed so it let water in which froze. Apparently this issue is affecting a number of vehicles. After replacing the solenoid (and applying some lubricant around the solenoid and the locking mechanism to deter moisture) the technician followed up with a call to say that Tesla engineers are studying the issue and are meanwhile suggesting a few tips to prevent freeze up. These include: preheating before departure; when preheating, setting the charge level to trip to increase charging power which heats up the charger cable; when preheating, lowering the rear seat to allow heat to reach the charge port area in the trunk. Perhaps Tesla will launch a recall to replace the solenoid or charge port mechanism. I’ll see how things go with my new solenoid. Has anyone else had a similar experience? I should say that the mobile service technician was very responsive and came to my residence within a couple of hours of my reporting the problem."


----------



## tencate

Being an engineer by trade, I wanted to see what exactly was locking the charge wands in place so I got out my trusty digital camera and a flashlight and took a photo. Looks like the mechanism is there on the bottom (circled in green) and I can see how that could easily get snow and ice in it. I also noticed just how dirty it was inside the charge port too. Hmmmm! I'll be curious to hear what fixes Tesla comes up with for this stuck charge wand locking issue.


----------



## osovega40

So supposedly it was a magnet lock that fell off. They replaced the charge port door and works ok now.


----------



## tencate

jabe said:


> just tried to plug in model 3 but the "lock" is engaged so plug won't go in..the flap opens just can't insert charger .. i tried the "inside trunk release" but no luck. hate to call tesla help and sit on hold ..is there a way to get the unlock mechanism to release so i can charge?
> cheers
> jb


Can you take a picture and post it? Actually, you can see the locking "thingie" withdraw when you open the charge port door. I'll try and snag a photo later today. (I half wonder if a shot of WD40 on that locking plunger might not help. WD = water displacement. But I'm not gonna do that unless Tesla tells me it's OK! it IS the charging port after all and the real problem could indeed be the solenoid pulling that thingie up and down.)


----------



## jabe

tencate said:


> Can you take a picture and post it? Actually, you can see the locking "thingie" withdraw when you open the charge port door. I'll try and snag a photo later today. (I half wonder if a shot of WD40 on that locking plunger might not help. WD = water displacement. But I'm not gonna do that unless Tesla tells me it's OK! it IS the charging port after all and the real problem could indeed be the solenoid pulling that thingie up and down.)


wife has it at the Oakville service center now..will let you know results...
just got report..
the locking pin was back down when wife got there go figure....here is her summary...
"
So he said it's probably the little pin that disappears into the floor of the little charge port area when you open the charge port door. It may be freezing in place. I asked "so a blowdryer would fix it?" and he suggested some de-icer, carefully sprayed just into the little well where the pin sits and just a little at a time. "
not a fan of deicer..will see how it is next few days...

edit:grammar spelling..sigh


----------



## tencate

Barely managed to snag a shot of the locking tab getting pulled down out of the way for those of you who care. Let's see what Tesla says.


----------



## jabe

tencate said:


> Barely managed to snag a shot of the locking tab getting pulled down out of the way for those of you who care. Let's see what Tesla says.
> View attachment 17977


same issue i had but self corrected so I am sure it will happen again on me tonight


----------



## osovega40

So took mine to the SC today. They said they fixed it but when I got home same issue. 

Anyone have any tricks?.


----------



## osovega40

Update. Held a blow dryer to the port and it released.


----------



## Terrence Lemay

I had this happen last night as well. I got it to work by using my phone app. Under charging, the "open Chargeport" button should appear. Try that. I had to close and open a few times before it worked. Tonight the same thing. This time I held the button on the charger which change the flashing green logo to a blue unlocked port. Good luck.


----------



## osovega40

Just got an OTA update that said it adjusted the charge port locking for cold climates. Let’s see if it was a simple as this. 

What other car company can do this? Lol. Gotta love Tesla.


----------



## jabe

osovega40 said:


> Update. Held a blow dryer to the port and it released.


It is back..so trying the blow drier..wish me luck 
edit...
got hair drier out then update popped up..so doing that 1st...gotta love this..hopefully it fixes issue 
edite part 2...
update came... still needed hair drier but update seems to address the locking of charger in cold weather..will see tomorrow if i can up plug


----------



## TrevP

I just got word that the latest software update 2018.44.2 has a fix for the charge port locking issue in cold weather


----------



## jabe

TrevP said:


> I just got word that the latest software update 2018.44.2 has a fix for the charge port locking issue in cold weather
> 
> View attachment 17988


already downloaded..
still needed hair drier..hopefully last we have all seen of it


----------



## JWardell

Leave the left rear seat folded down. When you pre-heat, heat will get into the trunk and help warm the port.
I was just loading things into the trunk yesterday when pre-heating and was surprised I was getting blasted with heat.

I'm sure a spritz of WD-40 on the latch would help as well, only if you can be sure not to get it in the electrical contacts (maybe use a q-tip).


----------



## Fred Telschow

Ok so with the most recent software update, the default state for the charge port is now "unlocked" vs locked unless the car is charging. Correct? Once the car finishes charging does the charge port automatically return to an unlocked state? For those of us who charge regularly with public charging stations in public parking lots should there be a concern of ne'er-do-wells now messing with cables and adapters if they are not secured? Is there a way to defeat this the locking state or re-locking the port remotely?


----------



## ceo

Fred Telschow said:


> Ok so with the most recent software update, the default state for the charge port is now "unlocked" vs locked unless the car is charging. Correct? Once the car finishes charging does the charge port automatically return to an unlocked state? For those of us who charge regularly with public charging stations in public parking lots should there be a concern of ne'er-do-wells now messing with cables and adapters if they are not secured? Is there a way to defeat this the locking state or re-locking the port remotely?


I was just about to ask about this. I noticed on the app my car was saying the cable wasn't plugged in properly. Grabbed and it came out as it wasn't locked so assume i had indeed not plugged it in properly. Then i tried plugging it back in and noticed there was no click and wasn't locked in place like normal. Checked the inside of the port which was clean and had nothing in it.

I'm now calling service, the car is saying it's not plugged properly again after about 30 minutes of it not complaining. There may be some issues with this update.

Edit: Was on the phone with service for 20 minutes. The car will lock when charging only, all other states it's not locked. Nothing looks really out of place on their end other than the lock isn't engaging when plugged in. They aren't sure if it's a bug cause by the firmware, or if the behavior is working as intended. They offered to roll a ranger but I turned it down since the car charges in a locked garage and seems to charge normally, if I used public chargers I might have taken them up on it. It's not a huge issue for me if they can undo it with an update. Either way they have a note on my file if it needs to be looked at.


----------



## Cintoman

Got the latest "winter" update and installed it. I've had no issues with the charge port, but my attached garage was about 21F last night. Went to charge it today, and it didn't seem to want to lock. I finally got it to lock and charge fine. Once done, I couldn't remove it from the port, even though the car was unlocked. I then opened the driver's door and then it allowed me to remove the HPWC cable. Strange. Everything seemed OK until I went back into the garage hours later and kept hearing a clicking sound, just like one of the other posts above mentioned. Opening/closing the charge port door didn't do anything. Didn't really like this clicking constantly happening so I tried charging it again. Worked fine, and fully charged my battery to the max daily limit. After removing the cable with no issues and the door closing fine, now there's no more 1-second clicking.

--Cintoman


----------



## PNWmisty

JWardell said:


> Leave the left rear seat folded down. When you pre-heat, heat will get into the trunk and help warm the port.
> I was just loading things into the trunk yesterday when pre-heating and was surprised I was getting blasted with heat.
> 
> I'm sure a spritz of WD-40 on the latch would help as well, only if you can be sure not to get it in the electrical contacts (maybe use a q-tip).


This is great stuff for all things electric, plastic, rubber seals, etc. It's a dielectric grease in a relatively fast drying solvent carrier. It goes on thin, wicks into crevices and up the strands of stranded wire and creates a thin lubricating film. Water beads off it and it won't hurt electrical stuff. It creates an oxygen and water barrier that prevents copper from oxidizing and lubricates delicate mechanisms and rubber/plastic seals.

https://www.crcindustries.com/products/dielectric-grease-10-wt-oz-02083.html

But good luck trying to find it. I've only found it at an independent hardware store in Bellingham, WA called "Hardware Sales". No one else seems to have it. I've been using it for over 18 years on motorcycles and cars and lots of other applications and it's never caused a single problem (and it appears to have prevented a lot).


----------



## Stringcheese

I had the frozen in “lock” position issue yesterday. Got the update while wondering what to do... got a ride for the day and when I came home it was updated and unlocked. I tried to charge and now it wouldn’t lock to charge. (Still below freezing temps) By today at 10pm it is above freezing and now works... called Tesla and they said I could spray a small amount of WD40 in the lock mechanism and monitor it (since there are no loaners or rentals with enterprise available due to holiday and it is charging today) myself. We’ll see...


----------



## Stringcheese

PNWmisty said:


> This is great stuff for all things electric, plastic, rubber seals, etc. It's a dielectric grease in a relatively fast drying solvent carrier. It goes on thin, wicks into crevices and up the strands of stranded wire and creates a thin lubricating film. Water beads off it and it won't hurt electrical stuff. It creates an oxygen and water barrier that prevents copper from oxidizing and lubricates delicate mechanisms and rubber/plastic seals.
> 
> https://www.crcindustries.com/products/dielectric-grease-10-wt-oz-02083.html
> 
> But good luck trying to find it. I've only found it at an independent hardware store in Bellingham, WA called "Hardware Sales". No one else seems to have it. I've been using it for over 18 years on motorcycles and cars and lots of other applications and it's never caused a single problem (and it appears to have prevented a lot).


I found it on amazon for 35 bucks! And elsewhere online cheaper but pretty close after shipping. Called Tesla and they said I could use WD40. Might keep an eye out for this stuff too tho- looks pretty awesome.


----------



## tencate

Stringcheese said:


> called Tesla and they said I could spray a small amount of WD40 in the lock mechanism and monitor it


I actually did this the other day: sprayed some WD-40 onto a Q-tip cotton swab and then cleaned and swabbed the area where the locking pin goes up and down. Then I closed the charge port door, opened it, and quickly, before the pin retracted, dabbed my Qtip on the locking tab itself. as it was retracting. Did that a couple of times. I haven't had charge locking issues at all for the past two days. Seems to have cured the problem. 2 days ago we had light snow and rain, and it's been very low 20s (F) here in the mornings. I have not gotten the software update, I'm still on 42.2.1 or whatever. I'll attach the photo I posted elsewhere here for those of you wondering where that tab is...


----------



## PNWmisty

Stringcheese said:


> I found it on amazon for 35 bucks! And elsewhere online cheaper but pretty close after shipping. Called Tesla and they said I could use WD40. Might keep an eye out for this stuff too tho- looks pretty awesome.


Last time I picked up a couple of cans (about three years ago) it had gone from $11 to $13 something/can at Hardware Sales. You only use a small amount so it's not very expensive. It's particularly useful on plug-in connectors that are hard to slide on/off. If it's in a place when dust/dirt can collect you want to wipe the exterior clean ith a rag after the carrier evaporates so it doesn't act like a dust magnet.


----------



## PNWmisty

tencate said:


> View attachment 18039


The inside of your charge port is absolutely filthy! I've been driving some super-grimy roads that completely cover the car in road grime but the inside of my charge port still looks pristine even though it's never been cleaned. I'm wondering if the double-bladed seal around your charge port is damaged or if the charge port closing mechanism is misaligned so the seal doesn't seal. This could definitely cause issues down the road because minerals can be conductive, especially when wetted with a little drifting snow/wind-driven rain.

Keeping the double-bladed rubber charge port seal lubricated with a thin film of dielectric grease and the sealing surface clean and waxed could help ensure a good seal.


----------



## jabe

PNWmisty said:


> Last time I picked up a couple of cans (about three years ago) it had gone from $11 to $13 something/can at Hardware Sales. You only use a small amount so it's not very expensive. It's particularly useful on plug-in connectors that are hard to slide on/off. If it's in a place when dust/dirt can collect you want to wipe the exterior clean ith a rag after the carrier evaporates so it doesn't act like a dust magnet.


Canadian tire?? https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/permatex-dielectric-tune-up-grease-85-g-0383759p.html same stuff I think


----------



## PNWmisty

jabe said:


> Canadian tire?? https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/permatex-dielectric-tune-up-grease-85-g-0383759p.html same stuff I think


No. That's regular dielectric grease without the thin solvent carrier. I use that stuff too but it has more limited applications. Dielectric grease is easy to source, the stuff I'm talking about, I literally only know one place to buy it over 18 years (and trust me, I've looked "everywhere").

You could use the regular dielectric grease on the twin-blade charge port door seal by wiping it off and only leaving a thin film but it still won't work as well as the spray stuff with the thin carrier. The regular grease seems to just sit on the surface of rubber seals, the crc spray dielectric grease penetrates slightly into the rubber and keeps it more pliable. It's also easier to wipe off the excess without leaving any hidden deposits in the cracks.


----------



## jabe

PNWmisty said:


> No. That's regular dielectric grease without the thin solvent carrier. I use that stuff too but it has more limited applications. Dielectric grease is easy to source, the stuff I'm talking about, I literally only know one place to buy it over 18 years (and trust me, I've looked "everywhere").
> 
> You could use the regular dielectric grease on the twin-blade charge port door seal by wiping it off and only leaving a thin film but it still won't work as well as the spray stuff with the thin carrier. The regular grease seems to just sit on the surface of rubber seals, the crc spray dielectric grease penetrates slightly into the rubber and keeps it more pliable. It's also easier to wipe off the excess without leaving any hidden deposits in the cracks.


learning stuff every day..will keep eye out for the stuff....
still not a fan of wd-40 on charge port pin.. will only use if needed
edite: did search...so is this the stuff? http://crc-canada.ca/industrial/products/grease/di-electric-grease-284-grams.html
bunch of stores "have it" near me..may go searching if it is...
this was interesting..

Restricted from Sale In:
Not for sale in United States.
odd...


----------



## tencate

PNWmisty said:


> The inside of your charge port is absolutely filthy!


well, I've never cleaned it and the car is nearly a year old with 25k miles on it and the entire charge port was replaced with a new one in February by a Mobile Ranger... never thought to see how well it seals up, but it's WIDE open when charging and it's dusty and windy and snowy here...


----------



## tencate

jabe said:


> still not a fan of wd-40 on charge port pin.. will only use if needed


It's the plastic locking "pin", it's not part of the charging at all, I kept the WD-40 well away from the electrical business parts of it all (which is why I used a Qtip and didn't spray WD-40 in there). BTW, I just went and checked my seal, it looks fine and the door does fit nicely, I see no evidence that the seal isn't doing its job. But I will perhaps clean and lubricate the seal, I have some of the CRC stuff for the Triumphs 

edit: Mods, perhaps this whole thread ought to be moved to Teslas in cold weather?


----------



## Gary Dz

I have been thinking about using a window de-icer on the door latch and windows when they freeze up, to melt the ice. But not sure about using this on the charge port. The plastic might not "like" the alcohol used in it.


----------



## Zangurak

So,

Everyone should have windshield fluid in their respective cars.

There's a recall coming to replace all model 3 charge port latches in the coming weeks ,just for this reason.

Mine was frozen solid,and wouldnt supercharge,it gave a latch error.






Cheers.


----------



## GDN

Zangurak said:


> So,
> 
> Everyone should have windshield fluid in their respective cars.
> 
> There's a recall coming to replace all model 3 charge port latches in the coming weeks ,just for this reason.
> 
> Mine was frozen solid,and wouldnt supercharge,it gave a latch error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Please quote your source on the recall to replace the charge port latches.


----------



## Zangurak

GDN said:


> Please quote your source on the recall to replace the charge port latches.


A Fremont engineer at a Tesla service Center in Quebec,who's working on trying to find solutions to the cold issues with the model 3 ,


----------



## TrevP

Zangurak said:


> A Fremont engineer at a Tesla service Center in Quebec,who's working on trying to find solutions to the cold issues with the model 3 ,


That's correct. @Mad Hungarian told me last night they have gone as far as removing the solenoid and packing it with heavy duty grease to prevent water intrusion and may go as far as redesigning the solenoid with a drain hole. This isn't uncommon with Tesla to change designs on the fly as problems are found.


----------



## Wooloomooloo

Well this isn't great - I have a cross country road trip starting next week into the start of January, so almost entirely cold weather driving. I won't have a hairdryer at the various superchargers  so what's the verdict on the best de-icer? WD-40 or some sort of de-icer spray?


----------



## Todd Harrison

I was wondering about preconditioning with antifreeze of blow drying then use some type of mouldable clay to seal the opening after inserting the cable. Not a great long term solution but if anyone is forced to charge outside and has suffered repeated freezes I would love to hear if it is a viable short term fix clay can be thawed and reused. To be honest I won't be charging outside again until it is warm or it is fixed.


----------



## tencate

Wooloomooloo said:


> WD-40 or some sort of de-icer spray?


Since cleaning mine up and then swabbing the charge port lock with WD-40 (Q-tip cotton swab), I've not had any troubles. The "cold weather" update may have helped too but so far, I've not had any recurring problems. I charge outside every night. It's been low teens (degrees F) most nights, occasional snow and ice (although not recently).

edit: I finally got the Yet-E-Boot from Canada the other day. Will take some photos and put a report in the Teslas in Cold Weather thread sometime tomorrow. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## blowingrockdoc

osovega40 said:


> Just got an OTA update that said it adjusted the charge port locking for cold climates. Let's see if it was a simple as this.
> 
> What other car company can do this? Lol. Gotta love Tesla.


I live in South Florida where the temperatures almost never drop below 50 degree but I also had the locked charge port problem today. I tried a reboot of the car (brakes and steering wheel buttons) but no help. I was able to get it working by logging out of the app on my phone and then logging back in.


----------



## vsankh123

I am having the same issue. I had this the first time at a Chargepoint charger using the adapter. That time, i tried everything but nothing worked. Called Tesla support and they said it was a freeze issue. But then magically the port unlocked. Since then, i have been exclusively charging at home. My port unlocks every time i wake up the car and when the car is fully charged. But when the car is not fully charged and if i do stop charging using my phone, the port does not unlock. I tried the manual release today and that didnt work either. Perhaps i dont know how to use that. But again it magically unlocked. I have tried pulling the port out and may have caused some issues with the lock port. I might call the service center and see if i can get the issue fixed for good. Its very frustrating when it happens, because the car is unusable.


----------



## Brad Wright

I have had two seperate occasions where the charge port acted up. First time it would not unlatch but after several manual release attempts it finally unlatched. This was after supercharging so not a cold issue. The second time was last night trying to supercharge in Sudbury. I tried 4 different chargers before the latch would engage and not just cycle with orange light flashing. I have heard of others having this issue. Hopefully they fix this ASAP! Not being able to charge in the cold on a long distance road trip is worst case scenario.


----------



## John Slaby

jdcollins5 said:


> There is a manual release cable in the trunk, right behind the charge port door. You could try pulling this cable to see if it will unlock.
> 
> Check your Owner's Manual for details.


So happy I had a vague recollection of this post. This morning at around 5:00AM (in a rush to get to the airport), I went to disconnect the charging cable and double-tapped the button (or it just happened, not really sure which), and the dreaded red Tesla T showed up. After trying half a dozen things based on the error messages on the console, I was about to give up and take my wife's car instead when I remembered this post and voila! port unlocked and all was well in the world. Thanks, @jdcollins5, and thanks M3OC!


----------



## Francois Gaucher

I am in Montréal, Canada region. I have a model 3 LR RWD since last july, vin 28xxx. Since the beginning of the winter we had cold and mild temperature with freezing rain and very cold sometime in the same day. 
I am experiencing a lot a problems with the charge port. Sometimes, I am unable to unlock it. I have to use the manual release in the trunk. Sometimes, when I insert the cable the lock pin does not lock and the charging is half the speed on my Tesla wall connector. I had to use the hair dryer to heat the charge port. 

Recently, I had to go to Sherbrooke, QC. It was -12 Celcius. To be able to come back home, on my way back, I have to charge at the supercharger in Magog, QC. From Magog to Boisbriand where I live, its 153 km. At that time I had 192 km left on the battery. At Magog, I insert the charge connector in the charge port and it refused to lock and to charge. So not even "limited charging". No charging at all. So I have no access to a 110v Outlet and I have no hair dryer with me. So I open the left back seat and but the climate control to MAX. But doing this consume battery. At 170km left on the battery, 30 minutes later, the SC connector is still not able to lock in the charge port. By chance, just beside the 8 SC stations, there is some J1772 stations with Circuit Electrique. So I move my car to one of those stations and began to charge half the speed (limited charging - because the connector cannot lock) . The connector was not locked but at least I had "limited charging" giving me power to continue to heat the interior of the car and unfreeze the charge port. 15 minutes later I was able to lock the connector. Then I disconnected to J1772 and return to the Tesla SC and now I was able to charge at full speed (around 300 km/h) because the charge connector was able to lock into the charge port.

Tesla mobile service already came 1 time to replace the lock pin few weeks ago. But that not solved the problem. The technicien told me Tesla was working on a permanent fix.
I hope Tesla will find this fix soon.


----------



## x-cimo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082825639122456583


----------



## Francois Gaucher

The mobile service technician came today at home with a -10C. He did replaced my charge port with a new one supposely being the annonced hardware change model. I will see in the coming days and night. The weather is suppose to go as low as -18C. I will post back here to tell you the result. But tonight, I drove around 20 km, and once at home I connect the car and no problem. It lock 1st time.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

It was -18C today and did supercharged and no problem up to now. Upon arriving at home, use my Tesla wall charger, and no problem. The lock pin locked the connector first time. Seem the charge port replacement is good thing.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

-21c now. Still no problem connecting and disconnecting the charge cable. The new charge port seems ok with the cold weather now !


----------



## Wei

It happened to me today at home in Ottawa this afternoon. The temperature was -17c. The charger port refused to unlock regardless whether I pressed the button on the charger head or the button on the app. I could hear the unlatching sound when pressing the buttons and the light turned white blue-ish, but I could not pull the charger head out. Tried manual release and it did not work either. The charger head could move back and forth slightly inside the charger port. So it was not frozen. I called Tesla service center, the lady there asked me to lower the back sits and turn the heat on and set the temperature as high as possible. She would call me back 20 minutes later. In the meantime, I heated a pack (of a kind of material you can put in the microwave for 2 minutes and become very hot )in my microwave and wrap around the charger port from outside. In about 20 minutes, Tesla did call back, at that time, the inside of the car had been above 25c for more than 10 minutes, the buttons were still unable to unlock the charger port, the same behavior. We were out of our wits at that point. And I was told that the earliest time Tesla's mobile service could come to my house to physically fix the issue is tomorrow or the day after tomorrow. Out of desperation, I tried the manual release one more time. Magically, it worked this time! 
Both Tesla's service man and I did not know why manual release worked this time. Maybe it was the effect of the temperature inside the car? 

If your charger head gets stuck in a could day, you may try what I did above to see if it works.

The feedback I gave to the Tesla's service man is that there is no need to lock the charger port when charging at home. Or let driver to choose whether to lock the charger port or not while charging.


----------



## NJturtlePower

x-cimo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082825639122456583


Had this done while my car was in service (for a front radar issue) back in late Dec. 2018. Service Invoice Screenshot of the repair description and part number.


----------

